# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Kάλυψη δαχτυλιδιών με λαστιχάκι απο βαλβίδα ποδηλάτου

## οδυσσέας



----------


## Ρία

μπράβο!! τρομερή πατέντα!

----------


## jk21

να πω σε οποιον δεν το εχει καταλαβει οτι αν πατησουμε στην εικονα ,οδηγει σε βιντεακι

----------


## Ρία

εγώ είμαι μέλος στη σελίδα κ μπορουσα να το δω αλλά όποιος δεν είναι, μπορεί να το δει;

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέξυπνο...!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

> εγώ είμαι μέλος στη σελίδα κ μπορουσα να το δω αλλά όποιος δεν είναι, μπορεί να το δει;


 Ναι μπορεί

----------


## Δημητρης10

Παιδια τα περισσοτερα ιθαγενη θα καταλαβουν αμεσως την πατεντα αυτη...Το καλυτερο που μπορει να κανει καποιος ειναι απλα να δαχτυλιδωνει τα πουλια του οσο το δυνατον πιο αργα...Ολο το προβλημα το δημιουργει το θηλυκο καθως μπαινει στην φωλια να καθαρισει τις κουτσουλιες ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο να ξεγελασεις τα πουλια που εχουν καλυτερη οραση απο μας με κατι τετοιο..Ακομα και αν τα δαχτυλιδωσεις νυχτα την αλλη μερα πρωι πρωι θα εχει προβλημα...Οποτε ολο το θεμα ειναι να τα δαχτυλιδωσεις σε ενα σταδιο οπου οι νεοσσοι θα κουτσουλανε εξω απο την φωλια..Σε αυτο το σταδιο το θηλυκο απλα ταιζει και φευγει οποτε δεν βλεπει τα δαχτυλιδια...

----------


## mai_tai

Ρε πεδες εξηγηστε κ  σε εμας...γιατι δεν πρεπει να μην φαινετε το δαχτυλιδι απο την μανα...???ο δημητρης απο πανω λεει δεν τα ταιζει...!για ποιο λογο..??  επειδη εχει μπει ξενο χερι στην φωλια..???η απλα επειδη δεν τα αναγνωριζει για δικα της πλεον..?? σορυ αλλα....οποιος  δεν ξερει  πολλα απο αναπαραγωγες....(σαν κ εμενα..)δεν καταλαβαινει το βιντεακι!! :Happy0045:

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο στα καναρινια στις καρδερινες και σε αλλα ιθαγενη η μανα μεχρι καποια ηλικια των μικρων καθαριζει την φωλια απο κουτσουλιες, σπορια, τα παντα!!!!! Περιπου μεχρι να  πανε 7 ημερων τα μικρα η μανα τα εχει ολα στη εντελεια..... οταν λοιπον εμεις βαλουμε το δαχτυλιδι τοτε το θεωρει ξενο σωμα, ισως και κουτσουλια και προσπαθει να το πεταξει.... με αποτελεσμα να πεταξει και το μικρο απο την φωλια!

----------


## mai_tai

τι λες τωραααα.....-τι σου ειναι το ενστικτο  της μανας!!!  νασαι καλα  ρεσυ δημητρη!

----------


## jk21

αυτο που προτεινει ο Δημητρης (10 )  θα ειχε πιθανον καλυτερο αποτελεσμα ,αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα δαχτυλιδια δεν αποδικνυουν τιποτα ως προς το αν ενα πουλι ειναι εκτροφης ή οχι .Την χρονια που γεννηθηκε την αποδικνυουν ,αλλα το αν ειναι εκτροφης το αποδικνυουν μονο συγκεκριμενης διαμετρου που καθοριζεται παγκοσμια απο την  com και βαση αυτων ,ειναι αποδεκτα και τα πουλια (ή θα επρεπε να ειναι ,γιατι δεν μπορω να ξερω οι συλλογοι ποσο χαλαροι μπορει να ειναι ..... ) στους διαγωνισμους .Το γιατι συμβαινει αυτο; ειναι κοινως γνωστο οτι οι τυποι που βαζουν χερι στις φωλιες στη φυση ,βαζουν τα δαχτυλιδια (αν δεν τις παρουν με τα μικρα σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια ) οταν η μανα ,αρχιζει και κανει βολτες εκτος φωλιας ,που ειναι λιγες μερες μετα την κανονικη ημερομηνια δαχτυλιδωσης.Περισσοτερα για την συνεχεια δεν θα πω ,για να μην δινω αθελα μου οδηγιες σε κακοπροαιρετους .Οταν ομως εχεις τα πουλια για τον εαυτο σου και μονο και δεν τα πουλας ,δεν τα πας σε διαγωνισμο και τα χαριζεις μονο σε ανθρωπους που ξερουν την ιστορια των μικρων σου (κολλητοι ) απο πριν βγουν απο το αυγο ,ναι αυτη η μεθοδος βοηθα στο να μαθαινεις να δαχτυλιδωνεις και να εξοικιωνεται και η μανα με την θεα του δαχτυλιδιου .Αν και το σημαντικο ειναι να εξοικιωθει ,οταν ακομα κανει εκεινη πληρως κουμαντο στον καθαρισμο της φωλιας

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη οσες φορες εχω δαχτυλιδωσει ιθαγενες καρδερινες-φλωρια-πυρρουλες  νωρις και οταν λεω νωρις ενοω με την μητερα να καθεται πανω στα μικρα  ακομα ή να μπαινει στην φωλια για να καθαρισει γυρω στην τεταρτη μερα σε  ενα ποσοστο της ταξης εκτιμω του 75 % τα μικρα θα ψοφησουν ειτε επειδη η  μανα θα δει τα δαχτυλιδια και δεν θα ξαναπλησιασει και θα μεινουν  αταιστα ή το πιο συνηθισμενο στην προσπαθεια της να τα αποσπασει απο το  ποδι του πουλιου καταληγουμε με τον νεοσσο στο εδαφος συνχνα με  καταγματα και θανατο λογω της πτωσης.Τα μονα πουλια που εχω διαπιστωσει  οτι δεν εχουν τετοια θεματα ειναι τα καναρινια συχνα αλλα οχι παντα και  οι μειτζορ οι οποιες ειναι τοσες γενιες σε αιχμαλωσια που εχουν αρχισει  να καναρινοποιουνται απο αποψη συμπεριφορας και δεν τις ενοχλει το  δαχτυλιδι αλλα συνηθως φλωρια,καρδερινες μπαλκανικα και πυρρουλες  αντιδρουνε πολυ ασχημα..Σαφως και υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις πχ ειχα ενα θηλυκο  μπαλκανικα το 2010 το οποιο δεν πειραξε ποτε δαχτυλιδι οτι μερα και να  δαχτυλιδωνα τα μικρα αλλα πιστευω πως ηταν η εξαιρεση που επιβεβαιωνει  τον κανονα.Για αυτο με πολυ προσοχη οσο πιο αργα γινεται το δαχτυλιδωμα  τουλαχιστον στα ιθαγενη ειναι πολυ κριμα καποιος να κανει τοση  προσπαθεια και τελικα να χασει τους νεοσσους λογω δαχτυλιδιου σε τετοια  πουλια..

----------


## geam

> στην προσπαθεια της να τα αποσπασει απο το ποδι του πουλιου καταληγουμε με τον νεοσσο στο εδαφος συνχνα με καταγματα και θανατο λογω της πτωσης


εμένα πάντως φέτος μου έπεσε νεοσσός καναρινιου απο 1,5 μέτρο ύψος περίπου, έσκασε στο πλακάκι και ζει μια χαρα.... μεχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον που είναι περίπου 60 ημερών....

----------


## xarhs

εμενα ενα καναρινι γιωργο που μου επεσε απο τα χερια , σε υψος περιπου 1,5 μετρο........ σε 5 λεπτα ειχε μαυρησει ολο απο κατω , και σε 10 λεπτα ηταν νεκρο

----------


## Δημητρης10

Εξαρταται αν κατα την πτωση τραυματιστει σοβαρα ή οχι,αν παθει εσωτερικη αιμοραγια πχ. τοτε ειναι τελειωμενο σε χρονο ντε τε ειναι η περιπτωση που ανεφερει ο Χαρης ,αν παθει καταγμα πχ σε καποιο ποδι ή στην φτερουγα τοτε θα ζησει αλλα θα ειναι αναπηρο.Αν ειναι πολυ τυχερο μπορει να μην παθει και τιποτα αλλα αυτο συνηθως ειναι πολυ σπανιο και μονο η κακουχια αρκει πολλες φορες να σταματησει να ζηταει τροφη και να πεθαινει απο πεινα..

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν αμφιβαλλω για ολα αυτα που λες οτι μπορει να συμβουν ,αλλα οι επιτυχιες σου στον συλλογο σου ,με τι μεγεθους δαχτυλιδια ηρθανε και ποια ημερα δαχτυλιδωσες;

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη εγω επειδη επαθα και εμαθα τα τελευταια χρονια δαχτυλιδωνω κυριολεκτικα την τελευταια στιγμη μην σου πω το τελευταιο λεπτο,δηαλδη την μερα που το δαχτυλιδι περναει παραμονο με τρομερη δυσκολια..Αναλογα το ειδος αναλογο δαχτυλιδι πχ. πυρρουλα μικροσωμη με 2,7 καρδερινα μπαλκανικα με 2,5 και φλωρους με 2,9.Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση υπαρχει θεμα απο τον συλλογο..

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη οσες φορες εχω δαχτυλιδωσει ιθαγενες καρδερινες-φλωρια-πυρρουλες  νωρις και οταν λεω νωρις ενοω με την μητερα να καθεται πανω στα μικρα  ακομα ή να μπαινει στην φωλια για να καθαρισει γυρω στην τεταρτη μερα σε  ενα ποσοστο της ταξης εκτιμω του 75 % τα μικρα θα ψοφησουν ειτε επειδη η  μανα θα δει τα δαχτυλιδια και δεν θα ξαναπλησιασει και θα μεινουν  αταιστα ή το πιο συνηθισμενο στην προσπαθεια της να τα αποσπασει απο το  ποδι του πουλιου καταληγουμε με τον νεοσσο στο εδαφος συνχνα με  καταγματα και θανατο λογω της πτωσης.


με λιγα λογια ,το 75 % των μικρων σου τα χανεις γιατι δαχτυλιδωνεις με 2.5αρι για balcanica ,αφου μονο στην πιο πανω περιοδο περνα τετοιο δαχτυλιδι .... ή οχι;

----------


## Δημητρης10

Ολα, πχ. φετος μονο εχασα δυο φλωρους λουτινο μεταλλαξη επειδη τα δαχτυλιδωσα λιγο νωριτερα με την μανα να καθεται ακομα στην φωλια,και φυσικα πυρρουλες εχω χασει κατακαιρους αλλα και καρδερινες.Το 2,5 ειναι πολυ μικρη διαμετρος οντως αλλα στις μπαλκανικα μπορει να περασει ακομα και στην 6-7η μερα με δυσκολια ισως αλλα θα περασει απλα να ελεγχουμε με κλεφτες ματιες ποτε ποτε γιατι παιζει ρολο και το ταισμα,σε καποια ζευγαρια οι νεοσσοι στην 5-6 μερα ειναι οπως ειναι οι νεοσσοι σε αλλα στην 7η και παει λεγοντας αναλογα δρουμε και εμεις.Φετος πχ. δαχτυλιδωσα μπαλακνικα καρδερινες στην 6 και 7 μερα με 2,5 χωρις προβλημα τους 4 απο τους πεντε νεοσσους και τον ενα μονο χρειαστηκε να του βαλω 2,7.Μικρο το κακο απο το να ρισκαρω να τους χασω ολους οπως ειχα παθει περσι με το ιδιο θηλυκο οπου ειχα δαχτυλιδωσει νωριτερα..

----------


## Steliosan

Nομιζω υπαρχουν και τα δαχτυλιδια που ειναι σαν κλιπς και δεν χρειαζεται να το περασεις απο τα δαχτυλα.

----------


## Δημητρης10

Ναι φιλε αλλα αυτα νομιζω δεν αποδεικνυουν οτι ειναι εκτροφης πρεπει να ειναι τα κλειστα τα λεγομενα..Στην ουσια Δημητρη επειδη το ταισμα μπορει να διαφερει απο θηλυκο σε θηλυκο και ετσι να διαφερει και η αναπτυξη των νεοσσων απλα σιγουρευομαστε οτι τα πουλια κουτσουλανε εξω απο την φωλια και μετα δαχτυλιδωνουμε.Σε αυτο το σταδιο ακομα και να δει τα δαχτυλιδια δυσκολα θα τα παρατησει αταιστα ενω ακομα και αν θελησει να τους τα βγαλει δεν κανει ζημια στους νεοοσυς αυτη ειναι ολη η ουσια του θεματος.

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ συγνωμη ειχες αναφερει οτι δεν δαχτυλιδωνεις οταν η μανα ειναι ακομα στη φωλια και ζεσταινει τα μικρα .Θες να πεις οτι την 6η ημερα που εσυ ειπες οτι τελικα δαχτυλιδωνεις  , η καρδερινα δεν ειναι στα μικρα της;

----------


## Δημητρης10

Μπορει να καθεται κατα διαστηματα και τοτε απλα με τους νεοσσους σε αυτην την ηλικια δεν χρειαζεται να ασχολειται με το καθαρισμα της φωλιας και ετσι δεν ερχεται σε επαφη με τα δαχτυλιδια,φυσικα με 4-5 νεοσσους που εχουν συνηθως οι καρδερινες στην 6-7 μερα δεν νομιζω να ειναι ανγκαιο να καθεται συνεχεια η φωλια θα εχει και χωρις την μητερα αρκετα ανεβασμενη θερμοκρασια με τοσα μικρα το ενα κολλητα με το αλλο και με πουπουλα.Πχ. την φωλια με τα φλωρια στο βιντεο θυμαμαι οτι μεχρι το δαχτυλιδωμα το θηλυκο καθοτανε και μολις δαχτυλιδωθηκαν δεν ξαναεκατσε απλα ταιζε και εφευγε αλλα δεν παθανε κατι..Τωρα γιατι σηκωθηκε ισως ειδε τα δαχτυλιδια ισως τρομαξε που της πηρα την φωλια για να τα δαχτυλιδωσω αλλα σιγουρα δεν χρειαζοτανε να καθαρισει την φωλια σε αυτο το σταδιο..Και φυσικα τα μικρα μια χαρα εχουνε κλαρωσει τωρα.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν ετσι κι αλλιως οι περισσοτεροι 6η μερα δαχτυλιδωνουνε και εχουμε και παλι παρατραγουδα ,δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο που λες οτι η μανα την κοπαναει απο τη φωλια τοσο νωρις ...

----------


## Δημητρης10

Δημητρη 4-5 νεσσοι καρδερινας Ιουλιο μηνα αντε να κατσει μεχρι την 8 μερα,φαντασου 4-5 νεοσσοι 40 βαθμοι υπο σκια και απο πανω η μανα φουρνος!Ενταξει τον Απριλη Μαιη μπορει να σηκωνονται αργοτερα, πολλα πραγματα παιζουνε ρολο σε αυτο δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι κατι σταθερο και ανεπιρεαστο και το ταισμα και η αναπτυξη και ο αριθμος των νεοσσων πχ. εναν νεοσσο μπορει να το τραβηξει να τον κλωσσαει και την επομενη μερα να πεταξει ενω 4-5 νεοσσους ποτε σιγουρα θα αναγκαστει να σηκωθει πολυ πιο νωρις..Καλα μην νομιζεις οτι και αυτα ειναι αλανθαστα μου ειχε τυχει καρδερινα να μου σκασει 2 νεσσους απο τους 5 τον περσινο Ιουλιο..Ηταν λιγο πιο πισω σε αναπτυξη απο τους υπολοιπους ειχε 40 και πλεον βαθμους εκατσε και η μανα απο πανω και την αλλη μερα ειχανε σκασει..Παντως σιγουρα απο 6-7 μερα και μετα οι νεοσσοι κουτσουλανε εξω απο την φωλια ετσι με τα δαχτυλιδια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα σε τοσο μεγαλα πουλια..

----------


## jk21

8η μερα ναι ! αλλα τοτε δεν μπαινει νομιζω ουτε 2.7 αλλα το αγαπημενο των απανταχου λαμογιων καρδερινας balcanica , το 2.9 .Eιναι η μερα (πανω κατω ) πραγματι που σηκωνεται και η αλανιαρα καρδερινα απο την φωλια της φυσης ...

----------


## Δημητρης10

Το θεμα δεν ειναι το ποτε σηκωνεται η μανα το θεμα ειναι το ποτε οι νεοσσοι κουτσουλανε εξω απο την φωλια,απο την μερα που θα δω οτι κουτσουλανε εξω δαχτυλιδωνω αναλογα με την αναπτυξη σε αλλες περιπτωσεις μπορει να ειναι 6 αλλες 7 τοτε περνανε αναλογα με το ειδος η συγκεκριμενη διαμετρος μπορει δυσκολα αλλα θα περασει και ισως ενας νεοσσος ο πιο ανεπτυγμενος να χρειαστει λιγο μεγαλυτερο εγω αυτο κανω.Καλυτερα ενας νεοσσος να παρει 2,7 και οι υπολοιποι 3-4 2,5 παρα να τα δαχτυλιδωσω μια μερα νωριτερα με 2,5 ολα και να σηκωθω το πρωι και νατ α βρω στον πατο νεκρα.

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο ειδα να αναφερεις στο ποστ 7 με την εξηγηση οτι τοτε το θηλυκο ταιζει και φευγει ,αυτο σου ανεφερα ...
οκ προχωραμε

----------


## Δημητρης10

Θα δωσω ενα φετινο παρδειγμα απο την εκτροφη ιθαγενων μου που μιας και  στεφθηκε με 100% επιτυχια τοσο απο αποψη δαχτυλιδωματος οσο και απο την  αναπτυξη των νεοσσων και τον μετεπειτα απογαλακτισμο τους τελικα,  μπορουμε να το εχουμε σαν μπουσουλα..Πηγαινετε στο 1 λεπτο και 02  δευτερολεπτο στο βιντεο στο τελος της δημοσιευσης,τα φλωρακια αυτα ειχαν  βγει απο το αυγο Κυριακη και δαχτυλιδωθηκαν ακριβως το απογευμα της  επομενης κυριακης δηλαδη τελος 7ης προς 8ης μερας..Οπως εχω αναφερει και  σε προηγουμενο ποστ το θηλυκο απο εκεινο το σημειο και μετα δεν  ξαναεκατσε ποτε στην φωλια απλα ταιζε και εφευγε εκει στηριζω και αυτο  που λεω οτι απο την 7η μερα και μετα το ''κλωσσημα'' των νεοσσων δεν  ειναι απαραιτητο καθως τα πουλια ειναι σε θεση να επιβιωσουν και χωρις  αυτο. Αναπτυχθηκαν λοιπον και τελικα πεταξαν απο την φωλια χωρις  προβλημα παρα το οτι η μανα ειχε σταματησει να τους δινει θερμοτητα,ενω  παραλληλα ποτε δεν τους εκανε καποια ζημια καθως ηταν ηδη αρκετα μεγαλα  ωστε να κουτσουλανε εκτος φωλιας αλλα ταυτοχρονα και τοσο μικρα ωστε να  περνανε τα δαχτυλιδια..Ειναι ενα χαρακτηριστικο επιτυχημενο παραδειγμα  εκτροφης ιθαγενων και σωστου δαχτυλιδωματος και να πω πως σε 2 φλωρακια  της προηγουμενης γεννας τα οποια δαχτυλιδωσα λιγο νωριτερα πχ. 5-6 μερα  λογω δουλειας που επρεπε να φυγω τα αφησε αταιστα και ψωφησανε (δηλαδη η μανα ανηκει στα ιθαγενη εκεινα που ''τσινανε'' στα δαχτυλιδια γιατι υπαρχουν και ορισμενα που δεν ενοχλουνται) γεγονος  που δειχνει οτι στα ιθαγενη το δαχτυλιδωμα πρεπει να γινεται σε  συγκεκριμενο σταδιο αναπτυξης των νεοσσων αλλιως μπορει να υπαρξουν  προβληματα και κατα την γνωμη μου το συγκεκριμενο σταδιο ειναι οι  νεοσσοι να κουτσουλανε εκτος της φωλιας https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01456254115215

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν και νομιζω παρομοια ισχυουν και στους φλωρους απο πλευρας ημερων πανω κατω ,μιλας οριακα και ποτε την 6η μερα την βαζεις στις προβληματικες επικινδυνες και ποτε οχι .εστω την 7η μερα που λες (γιατι στην 6η δεν εχω αντιρρηση ) δαχτυλιδωνεις με νορμαλ διαμετρο δαχτυλιδιου; 6η ημερα τελικα δαχτυλιδωνεις ή οχι; ποιο ποσοστο απο τα θηλυκα σου (χωρις να τα διωχνεις εσυ ) εχουν ηδη εγκαταλειψει μονιμα τη φωλια την 7η μερα εστω που λες;

----------


## Δημητρης10

Τα φλωρακια του βιντεο σαφως και δαχτυλιδωθηκαν με δαχτυλιδι 2,9 συμφωνα  με τις υποδειξεις των συλλογων οπως προβλεπεται για το συγκεκριμενο  ειδος.Οσον αφορα τις μερες τωρα επειδη δεν συνηθιζω να τις μετραω να σου  πω την αληθεια στην πραγματικοτητα απλα παρακολουθω την αναπτυξη των  νεοσσων και θεωρω σωστο να δαχτυλιδωνονται αφου εχουν αναπτυχθει τοσο  ωστε να κουτσουλανε εκτος φωλιας.. Σε ορισμενα ειδη αλλα και μεσα στο ιδιο  ειδος πολλες φορες μπορει λογω ταισματος η αναπτυξη να διαφερει για  αυτο ακριβως σε αλλες περιπτωσεις αυτη η μερα μπορει να ειναι η 7 σε  αλλες γιατι οχι και η 6 ενω και καποιες ακραιες καταστασεις με  ελλειπες ταισμα γιατι οχι και η 8η μερα.Στην συγκεκριμενη γεννα ετυχε να  θυμαμαι τις μερες που βγηκανε γιατι δεν ειχα δουλεια που συμαινε οτι  ηταν κυριακη και οταν δαχτυλιδωθηκαν θυμαμαι οτι και παλι δεν ειχα  δουλεια που σημαινε οτι ηταν και παλι κυριακη.Στ ποτε ενα θηλυκο θα σταματησει να ''καθεται'' στους νεοσσους πιστευω οτι και αυτο ειναι σχετικο δηδη οταν οι θερμοκρασια του περιβαλλοντος ειναι χαμιλη πχ. Απριλη-Μαιο τοτε ενα θηλυκο πιθανοτατα να καθησει περισσοτερες μερες στους νεοσσους ωστε να τους ζεσταινει ενω οταν οι θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος ειναι αυξημενη πχ. τωρα τον Ιουλιο αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οποτε να σηκωθει πιο νωρις,ενω και ο αριθμος των νεοσσων επισης επιρεαζει σιγουρα καθως η θερμοκρασια του καθε πουλιου συμβαλει θετικα στην αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας εντος της φωλιας.Στο συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα πιστευω οτι λιγο τα δαχτυλιδια λιγο ενοχληση του δαχτυλιδωματος και το οτι δεν ηταν απαραιτητο να ζεστανει τους νεοσσους λογω θερμοκρασιας περιβαλλοντος και αναπτυξης και τα τρια εξισου την εκαναν να σηκωθει..

----------


## jk21

με λιγα λογια εσενα στην 7η μερα ,χωρανε ακομη τα νορμαλ δαχτυλιδια ,στην 6η μερα εχεις θηλυκες που φευγουν απο τις φωλιες και δεν γυρνανε να ενοχλησουν τα μικρα με τα δαχτυλιδια τους και εχεις και μικρα με αναπτυξη αργη που τα δαχτυλιδωνεις και την 8η .....

τι να πω .... μια χαρα σου ρχονται ολα βρε Δημητρη

----------


## Δημητρης10

Μιας και ειχαμε αυτη την κουβεντα,στις επομενες γεννες εκατσα  και μετρησα προσεκτικα τις μερες κατα την αναπτυξη των νεοσσων και τα  αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφεροντα και ειναι τα παρακατω: σε δυο  ζευγαρια καρδερινες και σε ενα ζευγαρι πυρρουλες λοιπον ολα τα θηλυκα  σηκωθηκανε απο τις φωλιες την 6η μερα,δηλαδη κατα ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος  της 6ης ημερας ητανε εκτος φωλιας ενω για το βραδυ της 6ης μερας εκατσε  μονο η πυρρουλα.Με τις πυρρουλες και το ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες (τις  κερασουλες) δεν ειχα προβλημα με τα δαχτυλιδια (οι καρδερινες δαχτυλιδωθηκαν 7η μερα οι πυρρουλες 6η) ειχα ομως την επομενη  μερα προβλημα με το ζευγαρι της οπαλ αρσενικης καρδερινας οπου πεταξανε ολα τα  μικρα απο την φωλια..Αφου η διαδικασια επαναληφθηκε με χωρισμενο  το αρσενικο πηρα τα πολυτιμα μικρα και τα εβαλα σε καναρινια με την  ελπιδα της υιοθεσιας..Η θεωρια της καθαρης φωλιας επιβεβαιωθηκε μαλλιστα καθως το ζευγαρι στο οποιο εμφανιστηκε προβλημα ηταν αυτο με την πιο καθαρη φωλια (οι οπαλ καρδερινες) ενω στις πιο τσαπατσουλες κερασουλες και στις πυρρουλες που υπηρχανε κουτσουλιες εντος της φωλιας δεν ασχοληθηκανε καθολου με τα δαχτυλιδια..Τα μικρα των οπαλ καρδερινων εχουν επιζησει και με την δικη μου  φροντιδα φυσικα καθως δεν ρισκαρω ποτε να τα αφησω εντελως στις παραμανες..Φυσικα αν ειχανε δαχτυλιδωθει αντι για την 6-7 μερα πχ. στην 4-5 μπορει τετοιες πτωσεις απο την φωλια να ηταν θανασιμες..Δεν ξερω ισως τα πουλια που κανουνε γεννες νωριτερα πχ.  Μαρτιο να καθονται περισσοτερες μερες στην φωλια αλλα στα ευρωπαικα  ιθαγενη σποροφαγα μπορω να πω οτι αυτο ειναι η γενικη ταση καθως και στα  φλωρια παρομια συμπεριφορα ειχε εμφανιστει.Δηλαδη μιλαμε για τρια  διαφορετικα ειδη και τεσσερα διαφορετικα ζευγαρια αρκετα καλο δειγμα.Τις 8 μερες Δημητρη τις αναφερω σαν πολυ ακραιο παραδειγμα,αλλα εφοσον εχει τυχει και αυτο το ανεφερα..

----------


## jk21

δηλαδη Δημητρη την 7η μερα τη διαμετρο δαχτυλιδι εβαλες στις καρδερινες;

----------

